# Great barracuda in aquarium?



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Do yo have some info about the great barracuda in aquarium? the size of tank you suggest, how many in the tank, what they eat and how much?

Thanks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think it has been done... however, you are talking about a salt-water fish that gets to be 6 feet long and moves fast. Some public aquaria would have trouble.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> gets to be 6 feet long


If my memory serves me right, great barracuda's max. size is closer to 9-10'... (correct me if I'm wrong, tho :smile: )


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i have own few of them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm pretty sure they don't get much over 6 feet (2 meters). The record hook and line size is a little under 6 feet. Either way, good luck getting them past 3 feet in all but the largest aquariums.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's some good info;

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Desc...tBarracuda.html


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> Do yo have some info about the great barracuda in aquarium? the size of tank you suggest, how many in the tank, what they eat and how much?
> 
> Thanks


2,000g tank for one. Make sure its extra long.

And the tank will need will need a massive powerhead, amongst other things


----------

